
The Missing Gap Between College and Self-Taught Programming - allenc
http://allenc.com/2015/11/the-missing-gap-between-college-and-self-taught-programming/
======
dudul
So let's say the big thing now is Java (God I hope it's not anymore :) ),
companies push colleges to teach Java and how to build a cool Java EE App so
they can hire students out of school and have them work right away. Great.

5 years later comes language Foo, and that's the next big thing! Now everybody
uses Foo! So now companies want colleges to teach Foo to their students.
Great, but what happens to the previous generation? They were only taught how
to do Java, not Foo. They never learnt the basics of CS, programming,
software, etc. They do Java cause that's what was hot when they were in
college.

Plus the mention of bootcamps is bogus to me. I don't think potential CS
students go to bootcamps, aren't bootcamps mostly targeting professionals in
other fields who want to change path? I've never heard of someone who wanted
to go to college for CS and decided to attend a coding bootcamp instead.

